# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Ku te shkarkoj program/windows,instalimi,serializimi,cinstalimi,perdorimi programeve.

## drita

Pershendetje te gjitheve!
Do t'ju lutesh qe kush ka mundesi te me ndihmoje se ku mund te gjeje ndonje program, qe te beje download tere faqen e internetit.
Une kam nje webcopier, por me kete nuk bera dot gje...
Dhe e dyta kush ka mundesi te me tregoje se cfare filesh jane filet qe mbarojne me prapashtesen ".dat"????
A ka ndonje program qe mund t'i hape keto file (qe ne shumicen e rasteve i kam pare neper CD)???
Si mund te nderhyet ne to, per te bere ndryshimet qe deshiron (si P.sh. te zevendesosh fjalet anglisht me ato shqip)???

----------


## DArtur21

...WebZip ose versionin e plote te AcrobatReader, qe te jep mundesine te krijosh nje liber elektronik nga faqefiset ne internet.

Per te dyten: Hapi ato skedare njehere me editorin e thjeshte te Windows (Klikim me te djathten mbi ikonen e skedarit/ Hape me.../Editor). Por kjo nuk ndihmon gjithmone.

Shnet

----------


## ermali21

Ekziston nje program i cili download gjithe faqen e internetit
 duke te dhene dhe mundesine te krijosh dhe nje projekt me nje emer qe deshiron ti
Kete program e kam perdorur shpesh dhe eshte shume efikas quhet WinHTT
dhe mund ta download nga

http://www.httrack.com/page0.php

----------


## ILovePejaa

SHko ne www.donwload.com ne search kerko TelePort, eshte edhe nje program tjeter per ate qe po e kerkon.

----------


## drita

Ju falenderoj te gjitheve qe me ndihmuat!
Une perdora programin teleport, dhe e provova, por ai beri download nga faqja qe doja une vetem 500 file, me tej nuk bente dhe se çfare me nxirrte nje mesazh ???!!!
Si tia bej?
Kurse sa i perket atyre failave .dat, une provova t'i hapja por ato me nxirrnin vetem shkronja te pakuptueshme!
Kush ka mundesi te me tregoj se ku mund te gjeje nje program per perpunimin e zerave.
Kam degjuar per nje "internetmix", por nuk di ku ta gjej, kush ka mundesi te na ndihmoje.
Edhe nje here faleminderit!

----------


## DArtur21

...ekzistojne shume programe.

CoolEditor -> incizon dhe perpunon ze dhe muzike. Mund te besh edhe perzierje te dy skedareve mbi njeri-tjetrin ose pas njeri-tjetrit. Shume-shume filtra.

MagicMusicMaker -> mund te besh perzierje dhe ngjitje te disa skedareve me nje precizion shume te madh. Shume filtra. Mund te besh filma muzikore me foto ose me skedare .avi etj... Shume funksione te tjera. Une kam pasur problem per te incizuar nga mikrofoni me kete program.

Edhe Nero, programi per kopjimin dhe (mbi)shkruarjen e kompakt disqeve, zoteron ne versionet e fundit edhe nje editor te fuqishem per ze dhe muzike.

Ka edhe shume program te tjere. Secili ka pluset dhe minuset e veta. Nese do te merresh profesionisht me perpunim muzike, do te te duhet te instalosh disa prej kety ose ndonje me te mire qe une nuk e njoh.

Me nderime, DArtur21
http://www.esperantio.tk

----------


## ILovePejaa

Drita kur e hap programin shko ne menyn HELP dhe ne nenmenyn REGISTER... provoj keto seriala dhe username:

1) Name: evel_phone_home Company: (Anything) s/n: 663523266 

2) Name/Company: CHENZY s/n: 1240852911 

3) Name: Serials 2000 Crew Company: (Anything) s/n: 480814581 

4) Name: Free Registered User Company: (Anything) s/n: 1408297912 

5) Name: Cracker DiRaF Company: (Anything) s/n: 2095048079 


Neqofse nuk te bejne pune asnjera atehere e lene nje mesazhe ketu.

----------


## BAD00355

NE ADRESEN www.lonelyplanet.com DO KENI MUNDESINE TE GJENI HARTAT ME TE MIRA TE BOTES DHE SHTETEVE NE VECANTI ME PERSHKRIMET PERKATESE.INFORMACION I GJERE MBI TE GJITHA VENDET DHE MUNDESITE QE OFROJNE.NJE SIT I PERGATITUR ME KUJDES DHE INFORMACIONE PERFEKTE PER TE UDHETUAR GJITHNJE TE INFORMUAR.
www.durresi-info.com FAQJA ME GJITHSHKA QE DONI TE DINI PER DURRESIN.QYTETI I MREKULLUESHEM BREGDETAR NE KOMPJUTERIN TUAJ.
www.albania-info-com FAQJA ME GJITHSHKA PER ATDHEUN TONE DHE ME INFORMACIONE NGA ME TE SAKTAT.EDHE MUNDESI PER TE DERGUAR DEDIKIME ME PAMJE NGA SHQIPERIA.

----------


## drita

Edhe nje here ju falenderoj per ndihmen qe me dhate ti Dartur dhe ti IlovePejaa, vwrtet qe me ndihmuat shume
Tani une doja te pyesja IlovePejaa se si mund qe te bej download faqen e meposhtme ku eshte nje faqe fjalori anglisht-shqip, te cilen e provova ta bej (qe ta kem ne kompjuterin tim, ose ne CD), por nuk ia arrita dot.
Adresa eshte:
http://www.argjiro.net/fjalor/

----------


## DArtur21

...pavaresisht se pyetja ju drejtua direkt ILovePeja.

Eshte e mundur te ruash ne pllaken e ngurte (hard disc) te kompjuterit tuaj vetem ate faqen e pare, por kjo nuk te mundeson edhe thithjen e te gjithe listes me fjale, qe ndodhet ne serviresin (server) dhe nuk transmetohet.

Pra edhe sikur ta kesh marre faqen e pare, eshte e pamundur te kerkosh fjalet ne fjalor pa u lidhur me Internetin. 

P.sh. jep fjalen "language" dhe shtyp kerko. Ne kete moment shfletuesi (ang. browser) perpiqet te lidhet me serviresin. Pasi krijohet lidhja me internetin, shfletuesi i jep serviresit fjalen e kerkuar. Nje program fillon te ekzekutohet ne servires. Ky program kerkon ne nje ose disa lista per fjalen e dhene dhe nese gjen informacione ia transmeton shfletuesit, qe i paraqet ne faqe te re.

Pikerisht programi qe ndodhet ne servires, e ben te pamundur perdorimin e "fjalorit" pa lidhjen me Internetin (ang. offline).

Programet, qe kam permendur une nuk e zgjidhin kete problem. Ma merr mendja, se as programe te tjera nuk e zgjidhin kete.

I gjithe sekreti qendron ne pjesen e meposhtme te kodit te faqes 
http://www.argjiro.net/fjalor/kerko.htm

action="http://www.argjiro.net/cgi-bin/kerko.cgi" 

Ndoshta i rashe pak gjate, por ndoshta ju ndihmon te kuptoni me mire.

Me nderime, DArtur21
http://www.shkolla.tk

----------


## drita

I nderuar "DArtur", faleminderit qe me ktheve pergjigje...
Me nje fjale une te mos humbase kohe kot, ne kerkim te asaj qe nuk behet?

----------


## Ujku_I_Vjeter

Keto jane rezultatet e nje kerkimi ne nje baze te dhenash kete faqe dinamike nuk ka zot qe e downlodon dot.
Kot e keni ngaterru gocen kaq shume e pysnit cdonte te bente tamam. Ka punu njeri Help Desk ketu?

----------


## Eni

faqe interesante!

Por mbi Shqiperine kishte pak informacion te vjeter.
Te tjerat me pelqyen.

----------


## Akulli

Bado, nice page. Po si do i behet asaj djalli.?
nuk po i gjejme dot zgjidhje.
;-)
Ekziston apo jo, dhe nqs po ca adrese ka. Te shofim njehere ca keni pa jo per gje. 
Oni

----------


## Eni

p.sh. nga librat etj, a ka ndonje program qe te mund t'i ktheje direkt ne komjuter me shkrim e jo te ulem e t'i shkruaj edhe njehere.

Pra faqet e skanuara a mund te hidhen direkt me ane te nje programi ne dokument word ?

----------


## fitims

Kerko ne internet per OCR (Optical Character Recognition) software, dhe besoj se do te gjejsh mjaft.

Sigurisht kur e ke blere skanerin, me te ka ardhe ndonje softver per OCR.

----------


## Eni

Faleminderit per pergjigjen!

kam dicka, po une kamskaner dhe nuk di tani, ky programi OCR ndodhet ne nje nga programet e skanerit apo duhet ta kem te download-uar ne kompjuterin tim ?

Pra nuk di si te veproj?

A mund te me sugjerosh te lutem si te veproj?

----------


## edspace

Kam provuar shume programe OCR dhe nga te gjithe ata vetem nje me ka pelqyer. Ky program quhet Fine Reader dhe prodhohet nga nje kompani ruse me emrin Abbyy. Ne websitin e tyre http://abbyy.com/ mund te gjesh kete program per download. Pra ti mund te besh reth 50 scans me duket vetem sa per ta provuar dhe pastaj duhet te blesh programin qe ta perdoresh per me shume se 50 scans. Eshte programi me i mire ne OCR, ka pothuajse te gjitha gjuhet e botes, edhe Shqip, dhe ka nje saktesi te pabesueshme. Kuptohet qe cilesia e shkrimit te librit dhe aftesite e scannerit tend luajne rol te madh por gjithesesi besoj se nuk do kesh probleme.

----------


## Albo

Eni me kontakto mua me email pasi ta kesh shkarkuar dhe instaluar programin.

----------


## Eni

por me ndihmen e edspace-t çdo gje u rregullua.  :buzeqeshje: 
Programi me funksionon madje ne disa gjuhe te huaja.

----------

